

Ask HN: public code reviews? - old-gregg

I've been wondering if there are active online communities out there where you can conduct a public code review? I've been using pastie+IRC for a while, but I wonder if there's a better option.<p>Why? Because every time I pick up a new language or a library I keep wondering if I'm using it in a proper idiomatic way as opposed to (for instance) "writing C++ in Python syntax".<p>Lately I've been itching to have a jQuery fan look at how I'm using this library and make me feel really, really stupid.
======
akkartik
One option: <http://refactormycode.com>

------
arjunb
The <http://stackoverflow.com> community might also be helpful for this.

